# How can we test airflow dynamics?



## naseltzer (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey, I think I've got my airflow going through my case pretty efficiently...I think. Anybody know any good techniques to test? I tried using cigar smoke. I'd take a big puff, then exhale in front of the intake, then see how it came out the back. Unfortunately, I don't have a plexiglass sidepanel.

But to be honest, It didn't really work. Just stunk up my room and now my roommates are going to be pissed when they get home. 

Anyway got any better ideas?

N


----------



## soxsox (Feb 3, 2006)

Replace side cover with "GladWrap",and use incence sticks they smell better.


----------



## AMDCam (Feb 3, 2006)

you could buy a smoke grenade, oooooor..... maybe one of those smoke firework bombs that just shoot out smoke, place it in front of the intake, although that might stain the case and hardware. Hm, you could just burn something in front of it lol and watch. I just think the smoke will fade/dissapate when it's not as concentrated as somethin built to smoke (cigars are obviously not built specifically to watch smoke pour out).


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 3, 2006)

something like smoke from a cigarette or cigar would be the easiest to do i think.
dont over do it, the nicotine/tar sticks to components a lot.

if you are a minor and go buy a pack of cigarettes maybe tell your parents before


----------



## naseltzer (Feb 3, 2006)

hmm..the incense isn't a bad idea. It's like a stick, too, so you could really stick it in awkward places and get an idea of what the air is doing there. Then I suppose you could map it all on a drawing of your computer.


----------



## Anarion (Feb 3, 2006)

smoke kills


----------



## gygabite (Feb 3, 2006)

Perhabs u could use normal water steam and after testing u could suck the water out with those packets of Silica Gel or with salt, rice or other hygroscopic things.That would be the most environment-friendly way.


----------



## CjStaal (Feb 3, 2006)

Get high as a b**** and exhale that shit slow into the case


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 3, 2006)

gygabite said:
			
		

> Perhabs u could use normal water steam and after testing u could suck the water out with those packets of Silica Gel or with salt, rice or other hygroscopic things.That would be the most environment-friendly way.



I think steam would be a really bad idea.  There is a good chance it would condense on components.  It might do some damage before it was all absorbed.


----------



## gygabite (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh sh_t, i forgot that water is conducting electricity quite well.But what about using dusty things like flour or u could use those well-smelling smokesticks, which are used on x-mas for the  needle-forest odor.


----------



## Rammsteiner (Feb 3, 2006)

gygabite said:
			
		

> Oh sh_t, i forgot that water is conducting electricity quite well.But what about using dusty things like flour or u could use those well-smelling smokesticks, which are used on x-mas for the  needle-forest odor.


How could you forget!? .


----------



## G.T (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah, water & PC's do not maketh a good combo, unless you like sizzling sounds and the smell of burning that is...

Especially considering the airflow would cool the steam pretty fast, thuse turning it into moisture/water droplets over all those nice shiny electrified PC parts.


----------



## naseltzer (Feb 4, 2006)

yeah, I'm going to have say steam is not a good idea. Some kind of powder perhaps, though I wonder what precautions would be appropriate to avoid powder coating your system.  

N


----------



## obl (Feb 4, 2006)

White Smoke of nearly any kind should work.
Darken the room and try a black light.
Too much light will make it hard to see the smoke.
You might also want to try a digital camera with no flash to get a still of the smoke stream.
Normally this kind of testing is done in a closed chamber where the smoke can recirculate and outside air currents do not affect the flow, but I don't know how serious you want to get here.
I have a plywood box with lexan top and lexan one side for flow testing intake manifolds and such that works OK.
Not professional grade, but OK LOL


----------



## naseltzer (Feb 4, 2006)

White smoke of any kind? Let's see.. maybe I have some white phosphorus left over around here in my tool box. that sounds like a pretty good idea with the black light. That work with cigarette smoke or something? incense?


----------



## gygabite (Feb 4, 2006)

White Phosphorus is a VERY strong poison!!!
By the way: If you burn Phosphurus, it becomes to Phosphorpentoxide(P2O5) a hygroskopic stuff that sucks more water from the air than Silica Gel.Phosphorpentoxide becomes mixed with water to Phosphoric Acid
This acid is very corrosive and will dissolve the electric components,your hands,and if you breath it in, your lung.


----------



## naseltzer (Feb 4, 2006)

LoL..you're awesome. Thanks.


----------



## G.T (Feb 4, 2006)

Phosphorus being what a lot of night illumination pyrotechnics are made with for military applications, not the kind of kit you want to be playing with if you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## gygabite (Feb 4, 2006)

www.lispme.de/pse/15_P_en.html


----------



## Ser-J (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is a good idea. Feel up a cup or something with water, then stick your finger in in, and then stick your hand inside the case. You will be able to feel the air flow


----------



## Atomic77 (Mar 6, 2006)

I know take a leak on it lol just kidding no don't do that thats just stupid.


----------



## bruins004 (Mar 6, 2006)

Put you hand in front of the fan...Hmm but the leak idea is also good hahahaa


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 6, 2006)

Maybe Lockheed Martin or Boeing will let you use one of their air tunnels  .


----------



## MRCHU (Mar 16, 2006)

take a poo on it whilst smoking a cigar of phospherous....

Actually thats not helpful, just pornographic spam.....




sorry too silly to resist

Alright
Its actually really difficult to create the smoke draw,to be seen enough for a testing,certainly at home without a proper extraction system.Youd use enough smoke for someone to call the firebrigade+its s*** on yur expensive equipment. Someone could easily give you a math equation for the smoke amount youd need.but........


Cotton buds are a great filler of spaces for any kind of testing to narrow down when your getting effficient.

The winner would have to be CO2 pellets in H2O to get a decent controlled mist.(no such word as controlerble?)

lights and lasers are also necessary...


but laser pens could do


----------



## Kurtis (Mar 16, 2006)

Take your hardware out of the case "safety purpose" Tell a friend to stay near the exhaust to feel the flow and let one rip into the intake and if he smells it within 2 seconds you got your self some nice air flow. Mwuahaha

Or you could always use a pinwheel and see how fast it spins.


----------

